# Just testing some resizing efforts.



## slplsinbstn (Aug 18, 2013)

Hopefully this will show a photo.


----------



## slplsinbstn (Aug 18, 2013)

yippie It worked [8D]


----------



## myersdiggers1998 (Aug 18, 2013)

Looks like a nice older bottle.


----------



## slplsinbstn (Aug 20, 2013)

Yup this is a Great Gin Bottle;

 Presently it and about twenty more are up on Ebay for Sale. 

 Have a look. Just click on my link in my signature box.

 Jeff.


----------



## whittled (Aug 20, 2013)

Nice job, glad you got there but a wee bit of finish work and you'll be set.
 You could double it's size as is or quadruple it if you crop out the fence.[]


----------



## whittled (Aug 20, 2013)

That I guess is this? https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/m-622579/mpage-1/key-/tm.htm#622579


----------

